# Any Help Please..



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi All'

I have this Pocket watch...

The works are very intricate indeed..(it looks Turkish)..

It has the name on the works Geo Just..(There is an e on the top of the o in Geo)..

The serial No is 401..

It has a lion walking to the left....Also A face & a t stamped on the case...It is also stamped CD....

To open the dust cover you have to press a small pin on the inside rim....

I have tried everywhere to find out about this Pocket Watch to no avail....


----------



## escarolo (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi,

It seems the watchmaker is :

George Just ,London 1839

Just noted in Brians Loome's " Watchmakers & clockmakers of the world".

The movement is a really interesting one .I think is the Pouzait design ,The first independent central second in watchmaking.

You can find a similar one in Chamberlain's "its about time" pg 68 and in "Antiquarian horology" volume 12 -1980

"The independent jumping seconds by Pouzait"

This movement design was very apreciated in the chinese market and the caliber from famous chinese watches by bovet ,then with duplex escapement are very similar to this.










congrats.

regards


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

I agree, it looks like a Chinese market Swiss watch. The picture is not really clear enough to see if it has the crab-tooth escape-wheel of a 'Chinese Duplex', but the central second hand is a good indicator.

This is a really crazy piece of machinery. The Chinese liked to see the seconds ticked off in precise increments, probably because it gives the impression of greater 'precision'. This was a fad that came and went several times in Europe, too. One of the legacies of one of those fads was the crab-tooth duplex escapement, which was a reasonably cheap way of simulating a one second beat; perfect for the Chinese buyers.

In fact the balance swings in the normal fashion, but the horizontal teeth of the escape wheel are paired, such that very little motion escapes in the short steps. On every fourth half-swing of the balance, the wheel advances a long step, allowing the vertical teeth to contact the impulse pin that enables the balance to keep swinging. If observed closely, the second hand can be seen to stutter slightly during the rest between 'beats', revealing the complicated dance that is going on inside the watch.

Messing with the escapement to achieve a visual trick on the dial is, horologically speaking, rather silly ...but I think it's kind of cool.


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> I agree, it looks like a Chinese market Swiss watch. The picture is not really clear enough to see if it has the crab-tooth escape-wheel of a 'Chinese Duplex', but the central second hand is a good indicator.
> 
> This is a really crazy piece of machinery. The Chinese liked to see the seconds ticked off in precise increments, probably because it gives the impression of greater 'precision'. This was a fad that came and went several times in Europe, too. One of the legacies of one of those fads was the crab-tooth duplex escapement, which was a reasonably cheap way of simulating a one second beat; perfect for the Chinese buyers.
> 
> ...


Hi There,

Many Thanks for all the info ..You certanly know what you are talking about....You are right about the second hand..It just seems to glide round with no tick.......I am very sorry about the delay in getting back to you.....I lost my password..So thats why i have not been on for a while..........Again many Thanks Dave Gould...


----------

